# Black Walnut



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My daughter called today and she is having to cut down a large black walnut tree in her yard. I told her to save me a pickup or 2 loads of the wood. If any one wants any I will let everyone know when I go get it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice deal Bobby. I still have a piece of nice walnut that RobertA brought me and am about ready to turn it. I have two weeks of vacation starting next week, and am in the mood to turn something or maybe a few. Going to Vermont to see my son graduate college and also doing something stupid that I promised him long ago and can't get out of my promise. He want me and him to do a tandom skydive when he graduates, so I am going to live up to my promise. We both are scheduled to do separate tandom jumps not this Saturday evening, but the next Saturday. Getting nervous about it the closer we get to the time. Anyway, I want to turn something and hey, maybe turn my own urn??????? Well, lets hope it isn't used for that....yet anyway.

Either way, I may be interested in getting a piece from you if it becomes available. I love walnut.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm always interested. I like black walnut, would make a nice vase or bowl. Snagged sent me a piece of black walnut burl last year. I was hoping to get something good from it but it came apart, like a onion. The grain came apart...kinda cool so I saved it and some day will use the slivers to use for inserts.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes please!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Would like some too Bobby. Might have a little black cherry and a couple Sago palms to trade.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I would sure like some


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Count me in and let me know if you need any help. Be glad to help cut it up if you promise not to let the trashmen haul it off again.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You ever grab this wood?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have never got up there yet to get it. Dang my Daughter is on her way down here and I forgot to tell her to throw some in her truck!!!


----------

